# Prostate Arterial Embolization help



## jennx1032 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am not a coder, I am a new biller for a interventional radiology office. Our providers are coding their bilateral PAE like this. 

37243
76937
G9500
J3010
J2250
Q9967
36247
36247 (XS)

My question is can you bill for 76937 with 37243? I have been receiving denials for this stating missing primary procedure codes. I was under the impression you 37243 is not a primary code for 76937. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## PRIYARAVI78 (May 22, 2016)

embo code 37243 is bundled in 76937. so can't bill 

Thanks
Priya Ravi, CPC


----------

